# ISA 2004 server, the proxy server



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey guys,

well i am not the smartest guy, since this is advanced but we are dire need of your professional input please help. The scenerio, we are a company that wants to block certain websites and manage security from the internet. So, we chose ISA 2004 server, we have everything set up, our internal address we will say is 10.0.0.0, we have a cisco router pretty much here is the little picture to help illistrate our network layout.

internet ---> cisco router ---> ISA server ----> company network and servers

hope this helped. so anyways the ISA server has a problem, its giving us this error message in the event viewer under applications:
hanging application mmc.exr version 5.2.3790.2560
hang module hungapp,version 0.0.0.0 hang address 0x000000000

for more information see help and support
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink.events.asp

of course i looked this up, but you know microsoft, make you go through loops just to find the answer to your question, and %95 of the time, doesnt resolve the issue you are having, so anyone please help


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

If you have just set it up, I would uninstall and reinstall it. mmc.exe is the program that runs the configuration interface. Are you able to open other applications like Computer Management? If you are unable to open Computer Management (get the same error) then I would look at reinstalling or repairing the OS.


----------



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey the good news is, i can see the ISA management console when i open it, however when i do a change to it, it asks to APPLY tab button above the management console, so i click to apply, but half way through it loading or applying the changes, thats when it gives me the error message... should I still try and repair windows 2003 server? or should i reinstall the ISA?

thanks for your help


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Reinstall ISA server first as it seems more like an error in isa than an error in the os.


----------



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok thank you sir, i will go ahead and reinstall isa server, if this still gives error, then try repair on i will, if not, then do a fresh install with everything and if it still comes up, any other suggestions?

thanks for your help


----------

